# Best fall baits/places



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

So what do you guys like to fish with in the fall? I am sure it depends on the water temps and location. But in general thats your go to bait? I am a lindy rigger or a slip bobber guy. I like these baits on deep points or rock humps. I love fall walleye fishin when they school up and stack up!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

blade baits, esp. sonars


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Shad raps are my go to bait , especially at night.


----------



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

Husky Jerk!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If the fish are out Im vib man. When theyre up on something its x-rap or cranks enless I lack light then Im a drifter. Dont be afraid to up the bait size!  :B


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll second Marshall. Firetiger, Walleye, and shad color shad raps are the go to right now. That is for saugeye in the creek. You can't beat a big fat creek chub right now either.


----------

